# Global Eye



## fonda

Just got a call from global eye investment requesting I meet with them for a coffee next week.

Any body have any experience with them?

Dont know how they got my number so always a bit suspicious of cold calls!


----------



## dizzyizzy

ugh, good luck trying to get your number removed from their list! They sell shady investments and have the worst reputation. Google them.


----------



## olsontowers

There are many companies in Dubai that are supposedly "financial advisors". They will cold call you and offer you all sorts of promises as far as products and services, but they will predominantly be interested in selling you a 25 year savings plan that will make them the most commission.

Dubai is an unregulated as far as financial services is concerned. So my advice is seek advice only from a QUALIFIED financial advisor, and not someone interested only in a sale that may benefit them more than you.

Elphaba on this site is fantastic, and will look after all your needs, without the worry you might have of being taken for a ride.

I'd recommend you get intouch with her, and she'll take care of you properly!!!


----------



## Laowei

olsontowers said:


> There are many companies in Dubai that are supposedly "financial advisors". They will cold call you and offer you all sorts of promises as far as products and services, but they will predominantly be interested in selling you a 25 year savings plan that will make them the most commission.
> 
> Dubai is an unregulated as far as financial services is concerned. So my advice is seek advice only from a QUALIFIED financial advisor, and not someone interested only in a sale that may benefit them more than you.
> 
> Elphaba on this site is fantastic, and will look after all your needs, without the worry you might have of being taken for a ride.
> 
> I'd recommend you get intouch with her, and she'll take care of you properly!!!


If you have a float of cash that your happy to give to them to tie up for you for the next 10 - 20 years and are happy too part with it to some one with out suitable qualifications if any, then enjoy the coffee. These companies that employ young people on commision only basis need to be avoided like the plague. 

I know a guy who recently came over here, 23 years old sports science degree couldnt get a job except an offer from GE tells you everything. Thankfully he ended up in event planning and not dealing with others hard earned cash. 

If you want to invest then stick to the proffessional and trusty worthy companies with properly qualified FSA's, second Elphaba as she takes care of m UK pension and would highly recommend here.


----------



## Gavtek

Don't waste your time, I get cold called every day by some financial serves company (Hi, you've probably heard of us....) and they're always miffed when I tell them I'm absoltuely not interested in anything they have to say. They're all scum.

If you want to invest your money, do your research, ask for recommendations, and approach a company of your choosing.

Reputable companies do not, under any circumstances, cold call you to offer their services.

It's so bad these days, I just hang up if I hear a pause when I answer the phone as I know it's a call centre of some kind.


----------



## indoMLA

Gavtek said:


> Don't waste your time, I get cold called every day by some financial serves company (Hi, you've probably heard of us....) and they're always miffed when I tell them I'm absoltuely not interested in anything they have to say. They're all scum.
> 
> If you want to invest your money, do your research, ask for recommendations, and approach a company of your choosing.
> 
> Reputable companies do not, under any circumstances, cold call you to offer their services.
> 
> It's so bad these days, I just hang up if I hear a pause when I answer the phone as I know it's a call centre of some kind.


I disagree.... some reputable companies do cold call people. I know in the States, Merrill Lynch did it as did Schwab. Those companies may have moved away from the practice, but when I worked for them (as a newbie), you had to cold call to build a decent book/portfolio.

I agree with the others, avoid Global Eye.... I get them calling me constantly and repeatedly have told them (and others) that I only invest my money through US-based companies.


----------



## Toon

Incidentally, they get your numbers because you fall for the "Win a bottle of Champagne" trick, you know the one, just put your business card in the goldfish bowl and you could win a bottle of champers. Guess what? You never win - no-one wins, just the "advisers"


----------



## pamela0810

I have them saved as "Do Not Answer" and they've called me twice already this morning. I'm really hoping they give up and will stop eventually!


----------



## dizzyizzy

Saved as 'Global Pest' in my phone.

The number I have got calls from is 044 043 700 in case anyone wants to save it too (to avoid their calls).

If anybody has another number from which they are making calls would be great if they can post it here so I can save it on my phone too


----------



## fonda

Thanks for all the replies, will just ignore their calls from now on. Instinct told me there was something not right with the call.


----------



## indoMLA

Toon said:


> Incidentally, they get your numbers because you fall for the "Win a bottle of Champagne" trick, you know the one, just put your business card in the goldfish bowl and you could win a bottle of champers. Guess what? You never win - no-one wins, just the "advisers"


Actually, I don't know how they got my number as I don't do the business card in the bowl to win crap and I also don't do the SMS thing to radio stations, stores, or other promotions (yes, they get you like that as well now).

I think this guy was just cold calling as after my phone rang and I ignored him, my colleague's phone rang, and then another, and another... I think he knew the main number of our company and/or knew somebody and just went through the entire directory or just tried various combinations until someone answered... sneaky mofo.


----------



## Gavtek

A lot of the time, local banks, Etisalat, DEWA, etc, will be selling them too. 

I've started being extra rude to them now, why should I be polite when my privacy is being invaded in the hope that I'm stupid enough to let them take all my savings so they can buy more Jagerbombs at Barasti? I hope their next bowel movement is a hedgehog, each and every one of them.


----------



## pamela0810

I got a call from some company the other day and when asked how they go my cell phone number, they told me that they got it from Du. So, like Gav's already mentioned, companies here are selling your information to all kinds of third parties. There are databases that you can buy off the market in CDs that contain thousands of numbers, email addresses, etc.

These guys at Global Eye have been calling me incessantly. I really hope they stop soon!


----------



## benleon

I worked in Private Banking for the last decade or so in the MENA and Asian subcontinent, so let me give you an unbiased look at what they can and cannot do

Globaleye primarily sells insurance and annuities (savings plans) . Beyond that, if you want bonds, mutual funds, stocks, I suggest you speak to a banker either in your home country or one of the biggies in town- Standard Chartered, Citibank, HSBC or Barclays. These banks usually have the manpower and resources to get the lowest prices and the widest selection on those products.

Globaleye is good for the following- If you want a savings plan in the U.K/Ireland for your kids education, mortgage assistance, and you plan to return home for retirement, they are fine for that. Ask lots of questions, and like you shop for cars- try and get quotes from other brokers in town as well who would be happy to try and earn your business.

If you have assets over $500K+ (AED 2M+), lots of properties worldwide, issues like wills/estate planning for blended families (step-children,alimony payments etc) investments from multiple tax jurisdictions, or want to live somewhere else after retirement, they are not the people you should be looking for, and its best if you speak to a professional lawyer or accountant. 

As mentioned above, globaleye has very limited resources when compared to a bank who have traders, research analysts etc, so their portfolio overview over coffee is very basic and revolved around the products they sell. Again, take a second opinion before signing anything.

Their advice is usually best for U.K expats, and their India/Canada/Australia/Africa desk is weak or non-existent in most cases, so again, look for experts in your home country or the rep office in the U.A.E of that financial institution

Hope this helps!!


----------



## AmandaP

*We must be lucky then*

My husband and I have been with our man at Globaleye for 3 years and so far we are happy with service etc, yes our investments haven't grown by as much as we would have hoped but i think given what is happening with Europe we are doing pretty well. The Will advise was great. Happy to pass on my guy to anyone interested, he keeps asking me to anyway!


----------



## djuae

Pls do not respond to any meeting request like this anyway.....since this is the way where these companies get you involved to shell out money.

Elsewise, you can go for coffee (if you like to give it a try)
and do not give any financial information about yourself...

best of luck!!


----------



## Elphaba

benleon said:


> I worked in Private Banking for the last decade or so in the MENA and Asian subcontinent, so let me give you an unbiased look at what they can and cannot do
> 
> Globaleye primarily sells insurance and annuities (savings plans) . Beyond that, if you want bonds, mutual funds, stocks, I suggest you speak to a banker either in your home country or one of the biggies in town- Standard Chartered, Citibank, HSBC or Barclays. These banks usually have the manpower and resources to get the lowest prices and the widest selection on those products.
> 
> Globaleye is good for the following- If you want a savings plan in the U.K/Ireland for your kids education, mortgage assistance, and you plan to return home for retirement, they are fine for that. Ask lots of questions, and like you shop for cars- try and get quotes from other brokers in town as well who would be happy to try and earn your business.
> 
> If you have assets over $500K+ (AED 2M+), lots of properties worldwide, issues like wills/estate planning for blended families (step-children,alimony payments etc) investments from multiple tax jurisdictions, or want to live somewhere else after retirement, they are not the people you should be looking for, and its best if you speak to a professional lawyer or accountant.
> 
> As mentioned above, globaleye has very limited resources when compared to a bank who have traders, research analysts etc, so their portfolio overview over coffee is very basic and revolved around the products they sell. Again, take a second opinion before signing anything.
> 
> Their advice is usually best for U.K expats, and their India/Canada/Australia/Africa desk is weak or non-existent in most cases, so again, look for experts in your home country or the rep office in the U.A.E of that financial institution
> 
> Hope this helps!!



Frankly I'd suggest that they aren't good for anything much. There are good (ethical, experienced and qualified) Independent Financial Advisers who will give you proper advice, rather than selling plans. 

Avoid the banks for proper planning as they have only a very limited product range and the best people do not work there.


----------



## Elphaba

djuae said:


> Pls do not respond to any meeting request like this anyway.....since this is the way where these companies get you involved to shell out money.
> 
> Elsewise, you can go for coffee (if you like to give it a try)
> and do not give any financial information about yourself...
> 
> best of luck!!



A good adviser does not bombard people with unwanted calls. Avoid anyone who cold calls you in this way.


----------



## Tarquin

Why does everyone have to be so offensive on these forums?

As I'm aware, Globaleye, as an Global entity, gains information through numerous sources, with its main source from existing clients.

I do believe Globaleye has one of the better reputation and in terms of qualifications etc, Globaleye has various offices located in highly regulated areas, UK, Geneva, Singapore & Malaysia. With other countries pushing forward on the regulation accelerators I have been told Globaleye are raising standards throughout the whole organisation.


----------



## Tarquin

Elphaba said:


> A good adviser does not bombard people with unwanted calls. Avoid anyone who cold calls you in this way.


How would a 'good' adviser contact you ?


----------



## Gavtek

Tarquin said:


> How would a 'good' adviser contact you ?


A good adviser would be contacted by the customer, and position themselves to be able to be contacted by people looking to use their type of service offering.

A good adviser does not buy a pile of business cards from Subway then go around cold calling.


----------



## Elphaba

Tarquin said:


> Why does everyone have to be so offensive on these forums?
> 
> As I'm aware, Globaleye, as an Global entity, gains information through numerous sources, with its main source from existing clients.
> 
> I do believe Globaleye has one of the better reputation and in terms of qualifications etc, Globaleye has various offices located in highly regulated areas, UK, Geneva, Singapore & Malaysia. With other countries pushing forward on the regulation accelerators I have been told Globaleye are raising standards throughout the whole organisation.


That company does NOT have one of the better reputations - far from it. Few of their people appear to have many qualifications and they bombard people with unwanted calls all the time.

I presume you work for them Tarquin? Don't attempt to advertise on here. Too many people have been bothered by them to be interested.


----------



## Elphaba

AmandaP said:


> My husband and I have been with our man at Globaleye for 3 years and so far we are happy with service etc, yes our investments haven't grown by as much as we would have hoped but i think given what is happening with Europe we are doing pretty well. The Will advise was great. Happy to pass on my guy to anyone interested, he keeps asking me to anyway!



He keeps asking you to? Oh dear. That's a bad sign. A god adviser doesn't have to keep asking...

I wonder if you are actually doing well...


----------



## fonda

Tarquin said:


> Why does everyone have to be so offensive on these forums?
> 
> As I'm aware, Globaleye, as an Global entity, gains information through numerous sources, with its main source from existing clients.
> 
> I do believe Globaleye has one of the better reputation and in terms of qualifications etc, Globaleye has various offices located in highly regulated areas, UK, Geneva, Singapore & Malaysia. With other countries pushing forward on the regulation accelerators I have been told Globaleye are raising standards throughout the whole organisation.


Hmmmm joined recently and this is your 1st post and you are the only one to defend them!

Affiliated with them by any chance?


----------



## Canuck_Sens

WOW, may be things are like that in the UK, but not definitely in other places.

There are pretty good companies that will "cold call you" using the right approach with a referral. I was approached by two good companies and I was also approached by bad ones.

Reputation is not enough, it is a start I think. I dig the products deeply enough. And I expect the financial advisor to work on my behalf clarifying things. The advisor can be from a good company but if I feel I am being played voila adieu! These are one of the things that I demand full attention!!! 

Remember one thing: Advisors were greatly hit and criticized during pre-financial crisis specially in the US for failing to "predict" that a bubble was there. Lots of people got PISSED OFF and the reputation of that occupation was badly hit.

You should do your homework too. One of the things that you will see a lot across the board is advisors offering solutions designed by other financial companies. Nothing wrong with that, but how about they disclose THE not so known products that are out there as well and also display the financial health of all the institutions for which they are marketing those products ?

If you find one who did that Kudos for that person because the ones I met even the good ones could not tell how these companies were faring. There are regulatory capital requirements for these companies and some are struggling.


----------



## Elphaba

Canuck_Sens said:


> WOW, may be things are like that in the UK, but not definitely in other places.
> 
> There are pretty good companies that will "cold call you" using the right approach with a referral. I was approached by two good companies and I was also approached by bad ones.
> 
> Reputation is not enough, it is a start I think. I dig the products deeply enough. And I expect the financial advisor to work on my behalf clarifying things. The advisor can be from a good company but if I feel I am being played voila adieu! These are one of the things that I demand full attention!!!
> 
> Remember one thing: Advisors were greatly hit and criticized during pre-financial crisis specially in the US for failing to "predict" that a bubble was there. Lots of people got PISSED OFF and the reputation of that occupation was badly hit.
> 
> You should do your homework too. One of the things that you will see a lot across the board is advisors offering solutions designed by other financial companies. Nothing wrong with that, but how about they disclose THE not so known products that are out there as well and also display the financial health of all the institutions for which they are marketing those products ?
> 
> *If you find one who did that Kudos for that person because the ones I met even the good ones could not tell how these companies were faring. There are *regulatory capital requirements for these companies and some are struggling.


We've not met... 

An Independent Adviser should at least know the S&P rating for the companies they are dealing with.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Knowing the rating S&P is not enough I think. You need to know the 3 agencies ratings and more importantly understand the outlook given by these agencies for the companies with whom you deal . 

Products might look great, but If you do not meet the regulatory capital requirements you are not safe from the regulators perspective. This is a big time opinion. Regulatory capital is there to protect you customer! ( I know you know this , this is for the others who do not know)

It is too bad that we have not met and I tried to lure you,though. I am still waiting for that miraculous Brazilian Mortgage I told you about.



Elphaba said:


> We've not met...
> 
> An Independent Adviser should at least know the S&P rating for the companies they are dealing with.


----------



## Elphaba

Canuck_Sens said:


> Knowing the rating S&P is not enough I think. You need to know the 3 agencies ratings and more importantly understand the outlook given by these agencies for the companies with whom you deal .
> 
> Products might look great, but If you do not meet the regulatory capital requirements you are not safe from the regulators perspective. This is a big time opinion. Regulatory capital is there to protect you customer! ( I know you know this , this is for the others who do not know)
> 
> It is too bad that we have not met and I tried to lure you,though. I am still waiting for that miraculous Brazilian Mortgage I told you about.


I did say _at least_  

Brazilian mortgages still a no go.


----------



## policeback

I have even met the guy from Globaleye but he didn't have any business cards or any brochures so I really was so rude that he left.


----------



## Elphaba

policeback said:


> I have even met the guy from Globaleye but he didn't have any business cards or any brochures so I really was so rude that he left.


No business card? Giving someone a proper card with contact details is a basic compliance procedure. What an amateur!


----------



## policeback

Elphaba said:


> No business card? Giving someone a proper card with contact details is a basic compliance procedure. What an amateur!


Yes, very unprofessional!


----------



## Elphaba

policeback said:


> Yes, very unprofessional!


So you won't bother with them again?

There are some very good and professional advisers here


----------



## Engineer

> There are some very good and professional advisers here


They have just been in touch with me again I told them that I know someone should I need that sort of advice


----------



## nosaj69

DON'T!!! - IGNORE - WALK AWAY and Spread this news!!!! I signed up......HUGE Mistake! Amazing how things change when you have signed........How the answers to direct questions become indirect and you are referred to your Terms and conditions. What an Idoit!!! Not Globaleye......ME for signing up!


----------



## bluefoam

indoMLA said:


> I disagree.... some reputable companies do cold call people. I know in the States, Merrill Lynch did it as did Schwab. Those companies may have moved away from the practice, but when I worked for them (as a newbie), you had to cold call to build a decent book/portfolio.
> 
> I agree with the others, avoid Global Eye.... I get them calling me constantly and repeatedly have told them (and others) that I only invest my money through US-based companies.


Did you just call Meryll Lynch reputable? Ha ha


----------



## kino1234

*Do not trust them with your hard earned money*

I had the same call 3 years ago. I Invested in a monthly investment and a lump sum. I'm so far 11% down after all this time. Zero follow up. Calls avoided. well dressed and incompetent. I have no idea why are they legally operating. Save your money and do not trust so called money mangers in Dubai. The other scammers are Zurich Life. 11 years and my retirement fund is zero gain. In both cases they make their 2 to 3 % hire incompetent people and feed on the hard working people in Dubai. Shameful scam shops. Happy to share every detail to help stop these scams.


----------



## vantage

if ANY financial company calls you unsolicited - avoid. Big time.
Do your research, take personal recommendations, and make your own choice.

"why yes, Mr 'i've never met you in my life', please take full control of my financial future"


----------



## msbettyboopdxb

I have one of those. Trying to find a way to get out of it as the returns are pretty crappy yet they keep trying to get me to up the quarterly contribution every chance they get. They keep saying the returns will go up if I invest a higher amount. Sigh. I'll PM you elphaba...

Currently, I'm being tortured by a company in JLT that's trying to sell me carbon credits, carbon units or a rice field in Vietnam or something. I've memorized the number and stopped picking up but then the guy calls me from a different number. Mon dieu!


----------



## Bigjimbo

Deira said:


> never heard of it


Brilliant.


----------



## Stevesolar

msbettyboopdxb said:


> I have one of those. Trying to find a way to get out of it as the returns are pretty crappy yet they keep trying to get me to up the quarterly contribution every chance they get. They keep saying the returns will go up if I invest a higher amount. Sigh. I'll PM you elphaba...
> 
> Currently, I'm being tortured by a company in JLT that's trying to sell me carbon credits, carbon units or a rice field in Vietnam or something. I've memorized the number and stopped picking up but then the guy calls me from a different number. Mon dieu!


You need to be a bit more creative!

Answer their call - ask if they want to meet - arrange meeting at coffee shop a bit of a distance away (Mirdiff city centre for instance)
When they phone to see where you are, then say that you thought they were meeting at a different location and you are waiting there for them - Deira city centre for instance.
Make them think that they misheard you!
Repeat this a few times and they will soon get fed up!


----------



## Chocoholic

Or just save their number in your phone as 'do not answer' and reject it every time.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

kino1234 said:


> I had the same call 3 years ago. I Invested in a monthly investment and a lump sum. I'm so far 11% down after all this time. The other scammers are Zurich Life. 11 years and my retirement fund is zero gain.


Very sorry to hear that, but I believe that they shared with you the portfolio and the risks associated in investing in them. They have to this.

It sounds that you acquired some products before the crisis. Most pension funds went down pretty badly and are still recouping. Those who invested int he downturn are making lots.

If you feel that you can do better in your own, why don't you try reading morningstar. Itis pretty good and they cover almost everything.


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Stevesolar said:


> You need to be a bit more creative!
> 
> Answer their call - ask if they want to meet - arrange meeting at coffee shop a bit of a distance away (Mirdiff city centre for instance)
> When they phone to see where you are, then say that you thought they were meeting at a different location and you are waiting there for them - Deira city centre for instance. Repeat this a few times and they will soon get fed up!


HAHAHA I actually met them in Deira and they paid my coffee and lunch. We discussed many investment options and I cannot complain the guy was thorough. It also boils down to human beings not all suck. Some praise relationship management and that guy did.

I told straight up the kind of investments I was looking for, he could not offered me any, but he took the time to follow up. Unfortunately or fortunately things have not worked out


----------



## Mr Rossi

Canuck_Sens said:


> They have to this.


But often they don't, or they lie, or they hold onto your paperwork until the cooling off period has expired or a million other things that is problematic with them operating in an unregulated country.


----------



## Laowei

My Pension did very well this year up 17%, but as i shouldn't name names on here who handles it i wont but lets say she's is highly reputable and comes recommended on here ;-)


----------



## EgyptianTraveller

Calling to Egypt now - on 
+447534985919
Followed up with this message
Hi, I was calling on behalf of our Snr Wealth Manger Mr Melville at Globaleye to arrange the meeting between two of you. Your details has been passed to him by one of the guys he has met recently in Egypt. When is the best to speak to you?
Regards
Nas
Globaleye


----------



## indoMLA

^wtf?!?!


----------



## msbettyboopdxb

EgyptianTraveller said:


> Calling to Egypt now - on
> +447534985919
> Followed up with this message
> Hi, I was calling on behalf of our Snr Wealth Manger Mr Melville at Globaleye to arrange the meeting between two of you. Your details has been passed to him by one of the guys he has met recently in Egypt. When is the best to speak to you?
> Regards
> Nas
> Globaleye


This doesn't make sense.


----------



## Gavtek

Globaleye have been cold calling the guy in Egypt from a UK number, makes sense to me?


----------



## Mcgugan01

What's the problem with Globaleye? 

Seems like everyone has something to say about them.


----------



## londonmandan

I like how your second post is on a year old thread so I would probably guess you have taken a job role with them??? Anyway just Google them and also read about Brokerages here in Dubai

DeVere
PIC
Fundadvisors
Prestige Wealth Advisors (PWS)

All the same 'boiler room' tactics that promise the world to both staff and customers but deliver nothing but empty bank accounts.


----------



## BedouGirl

Mcgugan01 said:


> What's the problem with Globaleye? Seems like everyone has something to say about them.


And if you haven't started working for them already, you may want to have another think about joining them


----------



## dermotbell

When I left RAF they came to a Career fair for service persons and the lady who did the presentation was a regional manager I think. Claimed you could come to Dubai and earn 100K GBP per year easily as there was so much wealth in UAE needing invested. Not saying it's not poss but talking about biggin it up.
After a presentation of all good things and how easy it was to earn huge cash I asked what was down sides as this all sounded to good to be true. She said there was none.
After speaking to her after (casual curiosity, no intention to join) it turns out new recruits need to spend 1 year as "apprentice" during which time you have to support yourself, in Dubai! You will not earn anything. I asked why people from HM Forces were of interest as none of us had right background in Financial Services and she said not to worry, that you didn't need to, it'll all be taught on the hoof!

Go nowhere near them.


----------



## The Rascal

dermotbell said:


> When I left RAF they came to a Career fair for service persons and the lady who did the presentation was a regional manager I think. Claimed you could come to Dubai and earn 100K GBP per year easily as there was so much wealth in UAE needing invested. Not saying it's not poss but talking about biggin it up.
> After a presentation of all good things and how easy it was to earn huge cash I asked what was down sides as this all sounded to good to be true. She said there was none.
> After speaking to her after (casual curiosity, no intention to join) it turns out new recruits need to spend 1 year as "apprentice" during which time you have to support yourself, in Dubai! You will not earn anything. I asked why people from HM Forces were of interest as none of us had right background in Financial Services and she said not to worry, that you didn't need to, it'll all be taught on the hoof!
> 
> Go nowhere near them.


Just £100k? Chickenfeed, I make more than that in a day.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

Mcgugan01, like I said pal - avoid like the plague if it's a "sales" role.


----------



## Awesome Z

indoMLA said:


> Actually, I don't know how they got my number as I don't do the business card in the bowl to win crap and I also don't do the SMS thing to radio stations, stores, or other promotions (yes, they get you like that as well now).
> 
> I think this guy was just cold calling as after my phone rang and I ignored him, my colleague's phone rang, and then another, and another... I think he knew the main number of our company and/or knew somebody and just went through the entire directory or just tried various combinations until someone answered... sneaky mofo.


I was approached by them last week and I understood that they got my number through someone I know whom they visited a month before. So that might be another way too.


----------



## kmdxb

Awesome Z said:


> I was approached by them last week and I understood that they got my number through someone I know whom they visited a month before. So that might be another way too.


No, that's the lie they tell everyone - that they got your details from a friend/collegue of yours etc. (just to be clear, that's not the only lie they will tell you, but it's usually one of the first ones...)


----------



## pamela0810

They've called me from 2 numbers. Those numbers are saved as (1) Do NOT Answer and (2) Don't answer 

Haven't received a call from them for a while now but they crawl out of their hole every 6 months or so.


----------



## londonmandan

Awesome Z said:


> I was approached by them last week and I understood that they got my number through someone I know whom they visited a month before. So that might be another way too.


They don't get it that way it's a lie, just ask them who it was next time and they will say they can't get back to you as I did that before and they were like "erm.... I don't know who as my advisor just past me your number but I can find out for you and have him tell you at the meeting."


----------



## londonmandan

pamela0810 said:


> They've called me from 2 numbers. Those numbers are saved as (1) Do NOT Answer and (2) Don't answer
> 
> Haven't received a call from them for a while now but they crawl out of their hole every 6 months or so.


If you have an iPhone you can block them without having to save the number.


----------



## Stevesolar

Dear Members
Please take some time to read the forum rules and to familiarise yourselves with the laws in the UAE regarding naming & shaming companies.
We cannot have members coming on here posting allegations about poor service or products from companies based in the UAE - to prevent members from possible litigation.
It is, of course, fair game to talk about dislike of cold calls from sales people and the imaginative ways that you repel or lead them a merry chase!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## msbettyboopdxb

pamela0810 said:


> They've called me from 2 numbers. Those numbers are saved as (1) Do NOT Answer and (2) Don't answer  Haven't received a call from them for a while now but they crawl out of their hole every 6 months or so.



I usually save their numbers as stalker company. Don't pick. Lol


----------



## dizzyizzy

They are really stalkers. There is this Spanish lady who works for Devere and has been stalking me on Linkedin, and also left me a message on the international hub of my company to ask me to actually call her back, LMFAO.


----------



## londonmandan

I like how all these brokerages use fake LinkedIn profiles of women claiming to be recruiters etc looking and or trying to connect to get your info then some dude randomly calls you :lol:


----------



## Emanef

londonmandan said:


> I like how your second post is on a year old thread so I would probably guess you have taken a job role with them??? Anyway just Google them and also read about Brokerages here in Dubai
> 
> *DeVere
> PIC*
> Fundadvisors
> Prestige Wealth Advisors (PWS)
> 
> All the same 'boiler room' tactics that promise the world to both staff and customers but deliver nothing but empty bank accounts.


Glad I saw this...

I've just had a call from Global Eye, asked how they got my number, wasn't sure other than it was 'passed on to them'. I imediately ended the call - I don't give information or deal with people who I've not asked to contact or who don't know how they've go my details, but it made me Google them and brought me straight here. 

We recently saw someone from PIC, who had been recommended to us by a work colleague, so we assumed they were decent and legit, but looking on here they're clearly also a company we should definately avoid. 



londonmandan said:


> If you have an iPhone you can block them without having to save the number.


If you have an Android phone you have to add them as a contact and then add them as blocked through that. Alternatively, if you installed the free "Easy BlackList" app from the Google Play store that lets you just block by number without having to add them to the address book.


----------



## Fogg27

*Working for Globaleye*

I actually work for Globaleye and have done for Nearly a year now. I was offered job opportunities as a wealth manager with no experience in many other large consultancies of which I was stunned that I would be considered for such a senior position, as after my military background, I barely even knew what one was. Globaleye however made me aware that I was not Competent to be considered for the position. They offered me a trainee scheme which would take a number of years to complete until I had the relevant qualifications and experience to progress into a Wealth Manager position. This was what I was looking for, hence choosing them.

COLD CALLING:
The reason we cold call is to arrange a meeting and give direction and essentially show you the route you are currently going down and what the outcome maybe, then give you advice on what we can offer you. If you don't like the idea of us cold calling you and you have informed us then we will no longer contact you.

MEETING:
If you don't like the advice given, or you feel that you don't like the adviser, ring up one of the VP's and arrange a meeting with them to check the advice given. Many expatriates haven't looked into the idea of financial planning, however what you don't do today will only effect the future. 

Globaleye's client satisfaction ratings are amongst the best in the industry and we are vastly becoming known for giving such a great service. With Globaleye being such a huge company there is always going to be complaints however if you are not happy, ask to change the adviser as the services we provide you won't find anywhere else.

People who have been cold called who have not yet taken a meeting it is always worth seeing what is available if haven't already. We are not forcing you to do anything!


----------



## jill3

Fogg27 said:


> I actually work for Globaleye and have done for Nearly a year now. I was offered job opportunities as a wealth manager with no experience in many other large consultancies of which I was stunned that I would be considered for such a senior position, as after my military background, I barely even knew what one was. Globaleye however made me aware that I was not Competent to be considered for the position. They offered me a trainee scheme which would take a number of years to complete until I had the relevant qualifications and experience to progress into a Wealth Manager position. This was what I was looking for, hence choosing them.
> 
> COLD CALLING:
> The reason we cold call is to arrange a meeting and give direction and essentially show you the route you are currently going down and what the outcome maybe, then give you advice on what we can offer you. If you don't like the idea of us cold calling you and you have informed us then we will no longer contact you.
> 
> MEETING:
> If you don't like the advice given, or you feel that you don't like the adviser, ring up one of the VP's and arrange a meeting with them to check the advice given. Many expatriates haven't looked into the idea of financial planning, however what you don't do today will only effect the future.
> 
> Globaleye's client satisfaction ratings are amongst the best in the industry and we are vastly becoming known for giving such a great service. With Globaleye being such a huge company there is always going to be complaints however if you are not happy, ask to change the adviser as the services we provide you won't find anywhere else.
> 
> People who have been cold called who have not yet taken a meeting it is always worth seeing what is available if haven't already. We are not forcing you to do anything!


I will say this. I obviously do not use globaleye, but I had a boyfriend who worked or works at globaleye. As nice of a guy as he is, I felt very uncomfortable when he asked if he could have the company i interned at's mailing list for globaleye...I obviously I did not give it to him, but it shows globaleyes work ethics.


----------

